# ID on snake (Veracruz, Mexico, desert)



## John Bokma (Aug 21, 2005)

Snake is about 20-30 cm long, we have seen brown ones, like in the (unsharp :-( ) picture above, and grey ones. (I was very wild guessing that brown = female, grey = male).

Habitat:


----------



## John Bokma (Aug 21, 2005)

Some more pictures of a grey (captured) one:

























It tunnels a lot in the substrate.


----------

